# Maple



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Here are a couple photos of a project I just completed. New maple stained lightly. One coat of sanding sealer, two coats of urethane.


----------



## paintcore.ca (Apr 5, 2010)

Beautiful work!! What finishing system did you use. What was your finishing schedule?


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Day 1: sand and stain (SW BAC wiping stain)
Day2: sanding sealer (Old Masters), sand, putty. 
Day 3: tack and urethane (Minwax) 
Day 4: sand, tack, 2nd coat of urethane.

I wish I had used old masters for the two finish coats. I don't like the modified Minwax.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## paintcore.ca (Apr 5, 2010)

epretot said:


> Day 1: sand and stain (SW BAC wiping stain)
> Day2: sanding sealer (Old Masters), sand, putty.
> Day 3: tack and urethane (Minwax)
> Day 4: sand, tack, 2nd coat of urethane.
> ...


What did you finish sand to 180 or 220? Looks good. No wash coat or pre conditioner? I love BAC. Maple can be heaven or hell. Depends who you are working after and the quality of the wood. I like using gel stain when we have wall paneling. It reduces the chance of botching over such a large space and colour consistency from solid stock like mouldings and flat maple ply panels. Again kudos on the job looks awesome.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks awesome! Wish we had that kind of architecture around here, but I'm sure it's also a pain to do too.

Did you spray the stain and or finish coat? I'm assuming you almost had to. What system do you use to spray? Graco AAA or HVLP or ... ?

Keep up the good work!


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I didn't sand prior to staining and used no conditioner. The maple was really nice to start. The solid pieces stained well. However, the panels not so much. Some were a little splotchy. I retained them immediately which evened them out perfectly. Also, I'm fortunate to work behind a good carpenter. I sanded with the 180 between coats. 

I finished everything by brush. I won't try to brush Minwax again. Next time I will spray it.
I typically spray with an airless (titan). Don't know if I would have used that in this application. I only sprayed urethane once but I back brushed it.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

epretot said:


> I didn't sand prior to staining and used no conditioner. The maple was really nice to start. The solid pieces stained well. However, the panels not so much. Some were a little splotchy. I retained them immediately which evened them out perfectly. Also, I'm fortunate to work behind a good carpenter. I sanded with the 180 between coats.
> 
> I finished everything by brush. I won't try to brush Minwax again. Next time I will spray it.
> I typically spray with an airless (titan). Don't know if I would have used that in this application. I only sprayed urethane once but I back brushed it.


I hate to brush OMU. I can still get Minwax Oil based by the quart. Pick up a cheap Earlex HVLP to spray poly, it does a great job if you need to spray.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

That's awesome work to do. Looks great.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

That looks awesome. Good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Gel stain is good to reduce blochyness. But any closed grain hard wood such as cherry,birch or maple should be wash coated prior to staining. I like de-waxed shellac thinned 6:1


----------

